# Its been a long time.



## Paul O Mahoney (2 Jul 2021)




----------



## Paul O Mahoney (2 Jul 2021)

Statistics and debate are fantastic but this just might be a bit better?


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (16 Sep 2021)

Just thought I'd say hello, misbehaved and got a reprieve from Brendan. 

My mother in law died in July, 91, not from Covid nor because of Covid she had a heart attack but thankfully peacefully and without pain.

The logistics of getting people home from the US ,UK and simply from Cork wasn't easy. But we managed it with so much confusion and pcr testing it made the idea of travelling anywhere simply unthinkable. 

The US contingent travelled through Frankfurt and no PCR required for entry to Germany,  got to Dublin they were asked for a negative test , eventhough both were vaccinated and are Federal employees.  The UK contingent all got PCR tests just to be safe, and weren't asked for any evidence on arrival. 
They plus one yank returned to UK for a holiday as it cost $6000 to get here got pcr never asked in UK, got one coming back to Ireland had to show it.

The tank who went back earlier no pcr test taking not asked in Washington DC .

Brother in law wheelchair bound stayed in local hotel for ease of access to bathroom and showering , had to sign in for contact tracing everytime for the first 2 days ? I asked why no answer it stopped then. But hotel was packed with nobody anywhere,  except staff , wearing masks .

Funeral and Cremation held with strict supervision and restrictions even the church was segregated,  Cremation was private affair in Harold's Cross but again superbly organised. 

Daughter has gone to live in Spain and got pcr test and on arrival had to show it?

Its been a long 2 months,  but it looks like we are ahead of the curve on vaccine roll out and hopefully it'll stay that way, but we are entering winter and it'll be interesting to see how things hold up.

It's nice to be back.


----------



## SlurrySlump (16 Sep 2021)

My wife prefers a dash of blackcurrant in hers....


----------



## joer (16 Sep 2021)

Nice to see you back Paul. You have had a busy time of it . And now you are busy again, here. Sorry to hear about your mother in law.


----------



## Firefly (16 Sep 2021)

Would that be the Mutton Lane by any chance?


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (16 Sep 2021)

Firefly said:


> Would that be the Mutton Lane by any chance?


No and not The Valley either,  its actually up here in Maynooth.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (16 Sep 2021)

joer said:


> Nice to see you back Paul. You have had a busy time of it . And now you are busy again, here. Sorry to hear about your mother in law.


Thanks joer it was traumatic on multiple levels but we ploughed on. My daughter emigrated too so it's different now.


----------



## Purple (16 Sep 2021)

It's good to see you back Paul. Your contributions have been missed.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (16 Sep 2021)

Purple said:


> It's good to see you back Paul. Your contributions have been missed.


Reading some of the stuff I'm half glad I missed some of the debates


----------



## SlurrySlump (16 Sep 2021)

Well we have all been on the naughty step at one time or another.....


----------

